# Season Pass Options



## bobfff (Feb 1, 2005)

I find I almost always have to change the Season Pass option for recording only new episodes. I wonder how many others would prefer to have the default option "Record only new" and make "Record new and repeats" the secondary choice instead of the default.

Bob


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

They also need to add "disable for x days, or until reunabled", i deleted so much season passes because of the olympics, now i have add everything back.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

bobfff said:


> I find I almost always have to change the Season Pass option for recording only new episodes. I wonder how many others would prefer to have the default option "Record only new" and make "Record new and repeats" the secondary choice instead of the default.
> 
> Bob


Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes! Absolutely yes.


----------



## junior15 (Nov 23, 2001)

Videodrome said:


> They also need to add "disable for x days, or until reunabled", i deleted so much season passes because of the olympics, now i have add everything back.


If you want to record something instead of the season pass, all you need to do is move it to the top of your season pass manager list so it has a higher priority. If it is a manual recording, then it will prompt you to record the manual instead of the season pass if there is a conflict.

For the Olympics, I just put the wish lists that I had created at the top of the list of season passes so they had priority.


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

junior15 said:


> If you want to record something instead of the season pass, all you need to do is move it to the top of your season pass manager list so it has a higher priority. If it is a manual recording, then it will prompt you to record the manual instead of the season pass if there is a conflict.
> 
> For the Olympics, I just put the wish lists that I had created at the top of the list of season passes so they had priority.


But there is also an issue of space. I wanted Olympics to record only, under that scenario, other stuff would still record and did, until i removed it.


----------



## heidismiles (Aug 12, 2007)

Videodrome said:


> But there is also an issue of space. I wanted Olympics to record only, under that scenario, other stuff would still record and did, until i removed it.


Call me obsessive-compulsive, but I've gotten into the habit of going through my Season Passes and/or To Do List every weekend. Even though I've carefully prioritized my lists, I sometimes find that I want to cancel a higher-priority show in favor of something else, or catch a beloved rerun that I haven't seen in a while.

In your situation, it probably would have been worthwhile to just go through your To Do list and cancel everything. As much of a pain as that seems, it would have saved you the trouble of re-creating your Season Passes.


----------

